# Greek varietals



## marquettematt (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm trying to track down a source for Greek varietals here in the U.S. I've read some old post on other forums and I know they get grown here but I can't seems to find a commercial source for them. I anybody could help me out I'd definitely make it worth their time.

Thank you


----------



## dwhill40 (Oct 13, 2016)

I've read a few good articles on "foreign" grape varieties that might do well in my humidity, heat etc. and did a cursory search on the web for possible sources and pretty much found nothing. If you do come across something cool please post it. Good Luck!


----------



## marquettematt (Oct 13, 2016)

If you have a really hot climate, Portuguese varietals may be the way to go. I've found out that the USDA has a ton of varietals but they only send them out for research purposes. That works for me as I'm interested in pollen for breeding but that doesn't help out someone who just wants to grow it. 

If you ever get a chance to try a varietal called agiorgitiko a.k.a st. George. If it's under 3 yrs old, you'll never find a more full bodied red.


----------



## dwhill40 (Oct 21, 2016)

FPS 2012 news letter. I had to find the correct synonym.

"Both Mavron 01 and 02 are RSP+ and are planted in the Classic Foundation Vineyard. They will become available to the public in 2013."

http://fps.ucdavis.edu/grapeintroductions.cfm


----------



## marquettematt (Oct 25, 2016)

I stand corrected.


----------



## marquettematt (Oct 25, 2016)

I checked that list out. They have a better selection of clones than graftedgrapevines. They have a varietal on there called St. George but its actually the rootstock rupestris St. George. Disappointing


----------



## dwhill40 (Oct 25, 2016)

I ask Novavine. They sell it as St. George. I plan on planting a few in the spring. Seems they are a disease prone variety but I have managed to keep Zinfandel alive and productive so I think I can give it a good go.


----------



## marquettematt (Oct 25, 2016)

Again, It's rupestris but they have a nice clonal selection too.


----------

